
Shady Conservative Group Is Flooding the FCC with Anti-Net Neutrality Comments - MilnerRoute
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/shady-conservative-group-is-flooding-the-fcc-with-anti-net-neutrality-comments
======
Spooky23
It's amazing to me how lock step the conservatives are on the ground.

I grew up in a rural area and worked for farmers as a teenager. Many folks
were very baptist or evangelical (my family were transplants... I was called a
papist idolator in high school once) definitely right wing. There was a
smaller, older, and shrinking group that I would call "new deal" country
people.

All of these folks were principled people who distrusted big business as much
or more than big government. Nobody liked seed patents or consolidating
tractor or feed companies. None of these folks I knew would be signing
petitions supporting the phone company!?!

Wtf is happening?

~~~
olewhalehunter
current mainstream liberal mobilization is on identity politics or local
catastrophic efforts like Flint/environment/ICE raids

------
astaroth360
Trump is bought and paid for by corporations. He may pretend to be POTUS, but
all he is doing is serving his own self-interest, which most of the time
screws anyone who doesn't make 60k+ a year. All the tax breaks he's proposing
would bankrupt our country. Frankly FCC rules are low on my list of fears with
this maniac. It's time to impeach already. Every single thing he has done in
office has been detrimental to the American people.

------
empressplay
To be fair, groups on both sides of politics do this all the time, in fact
change.org campaigns basically send a million copies of the same e-mail (with
only the sender's name changed) to "targets" and we don't seem to think
there's anything wrong with that. I've seen many many LGBT campaigns targeting
conservative websites and facebook pages with copy-and-paste content as well.

Also, calling this "brigading" is a bit of a reach, given it seems that real
unpaid people are copying and pasting the comments in their own names. But
then again, if these people were pro-neutrality, Vice would probably be
calling it a "grassroots internet campaign".

What's good for the goose...

~~~
astaroth360
Yeah, but I don't remember hearing chants of "lock him up" during the
election, despite his nearly endless list of unethical and potentially illegal
financial transactions. Oh, and let's not forgot about Russia hacking the DNC
and giving it WikiLeaks. Little by little, they gave up more to Assange, so
that the outrage machine would never die out. Putin threw the democrats into
complete chaos, and Sanders didn't do much to help, what with his, "oh it's a
rigged election" BS. Trump took that line straight from Bernie: "This election
is rigged you know". Pathological liars and unethical monsters should not be
running the only real superpower in the world, barring China.

~~~
nitrogen
Polls indicated Sanders would have beaten Trump. The DNC damaged itself at
least as much as it was damaged by hacking.

------
christinefalow
These are real people that data is available on the net. These people DO NOT
know that their data is being used by a fraudulent company saying that these
people signed up when they didn't. My name was used to sign up and I never
gave anyone permission to. Plus they used maiden name which I haven't used for
15 years. Class action lawsuit coming and someone should goto jail for
identity theft!

